# Tony's EBI and Utricularia graminifolia



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, here's the details for my new EBI:
*
Tank*: Fluval Ebi, 8 gallons ($90.00 from SuperPets, Temple City)
*
Substrate*: #8 Shrimp Stratum substrate

*Lighting*: 2- 13watt Fluval stock lights, suggestions welcomed for other products since the reputation of these lights are questionable. (2nd light for $35.00 from A+ Tropical Fish, Temple City)

*Filter*: TBD, suggestions welcomed.

*Heater*: TBD, suggestions welcomed.
*
Fertz*: TBD

*Co2:* Might consider routing from my current AquaticLife reg with #10 tank for my other tank. Have yet to do research on doing that. 

*Flora*: Utricularia graminifolia (courtesy of DollFace)
Asst. Mosses, Nana Anubias, Fissiden, other suggestions?

*Scape: *I want to do a tree with Asst. Mosses but I have yet to find the perfect wood. I understand I left no space for this, possibly will put it in the left corner with some small rocks and other plants at the roots. Otherwise undecided


Currently I am doing an immersed start for my UG. I have a photo-period of 8hours with both 13 watt lights and I am misting with a mixture of flourish excel + water. There is a slope that I am trying to achieve and I am tilting the tank back as well. I'm still fairly new to this so bare with me. 

mediocre pictures from an iphone











Day 1










Thank You for looking + All Suggestions/Thoughts are welcomed.

-Tony


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple Questions:

1) I obviously did not pave the substrate very evenly. Will those swamp patches come back to haunt me?

2) 8 hour photo period? less or more?

3) I am misting twice a day with a 50/50 blend of water and excel. suggestions? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

1) As long as the majority of the leaves are above the water it will be fine.

2) Go 12 hours or more for immersed growth.

3) Misting isn't too crucial with a sealed tank like that, but go with a blend of water and macro nutrients.

If it works out then expect that tank to be completely covered in about 3 months. Good luck!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't see the point of excel in a dsm tank, maybe for fungicide? They can take the co2 in the air, so yeah. Also make sure the background is nice and secure, I've read some stories of how those foam background comes loose.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

home grown said:


> 1) I obviously did not pave the substrate very evenly. Will those swamp patches come back to haunt me?


From what I can see, you planted the UG really well. You shouldn't have any problems there.



home grown said:


> 2) 8 hour photo period? less or more?


I suggest 12-14 hours.



home grown said:


> 3) I am misting twice a day with a 50/50 blend of water and excel. suggestions?


Sounds good!

It'll take at least 2 weeks before you see any noticeable growth. I just chalk it up to the plant taking some time to initially develop its roots before starting on its foliage growth.

As for a suggestion for a filter and heater, I've been happy with my Eheim 2211 canister and Hydor ETH 201 in line. If you like more water flow, go for a 2213 (they practically cost the same $).



PinoyBoy said:


> I don't see the point of excel in a dsm tank, maybe for fungicide?


Yep, I used Excel in my dry start for its anti-algal and anti-fungal properties. With my tank where there's various slopes in the substrate (see link in signature), it's impossible to get a perfectly even water level throughout, so some areas were submerged. This led to some minor algal growth on the surface.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive seen one of the EBI setups at my LFS. Didnt it come with a h heater and filter? I really liked the filter I saw Fluval provide with it, suits a nano like this well IMO.

Swan


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

did you breathe into it before you sealed it? haha.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Swan900 said:


> Ive seen one of the EBI setups at my LFS. Didnt it come with a h heater and filter? I really liked the filter I saw Fluval provide with it, suits a nano like this well IMO.
> 
> Swan



It Did come with a filter. No heater was included. The original filter is really bulky and takes up a lot of space within the tank.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> 1) As long as the majority of the leaves are above the water it will be fine.
> 
> 2) Go 12 hours or more for immersed growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, will increase to 12 hours. The difficult part will be being patient for 3 months


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good! The patience part is half the fun, my newest tank is still in the dry start


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

One tip I learned after planting :

1) Pave sloped substrate
2) Fill with water 
3) Place a towel under tank to balance the liquid and substrate 
4) Pave substrate a 2nd time
5) Add water if Necessary barely submerging substrate

This would ensure that the substrate is completely even and that you don't have any swamp pockets if you planted and then filled with water.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Week 1

no visible growth. hopefully the plants are adapting to this new condition and the roots are heavily devoting their energy to developing. Most green leaves have turned white and are dying off. No picture since there hasn't been any visible changes. 

-Tony


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Week 2 1/2

Most leaves on the right hand side are dying off. On the other hand, everything on the left is doing quite well. A handful of new leaves are beginning to emerge from the substrate on the left. It appears that certain plots with a higher level of substrate were getting too dry. I'm going to try and remove some substrate from these higher area's.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Week 3

Runners thrown out on left side of the tank. right side however is struggling with a mold/algae. The leaves on the right side are all white and dead and have white specs. I'll try removing this stuff later today.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So how's it going? It looks pretty good to me. But why no hardscape? Just out of curiousity...


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Update:

Week 7
new leaves again. but growth has been fairly slow. Currently reconsidering the amount of light given. Right now i have 2 - 13 watt fixtures over this 8 gallon tank. 26 watts - 8 gallons. May only be enough for some slow growth.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So how's it going? It looks pretty good to me. But why no hardscape? Just out of curiousity...



Yeah, I wasn't sure what i was going to do and already wanted to start the dreaded immersed growth so I didn't decide at that point. Since then I have purchased some Seiryu stone and some driftwood. Most likely will put some stones in the back corners.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any ideas why the left side has been growing faster? More water, less water?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Tiny bit less water, and a huge cfl-faster growth


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

This is defs gonna look interesting once it's filled in! Can't wait!


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Any ideas why the left side has been growing faster? More water, less water?


The left side has slightly more water, a couple of damp swamps of water. I noticed growth immediately in the first 2 weeks. The right side is slightly paved higher and has 0 swamp water patches. minimal growth on the right side until the 5th week... 

I decided to dry up many of these patches to help reduce the amount of decayed leaves that could not make the transition to immersed growth. Next time i would first pave the substrate then fill with water to ensure my substrate is even on both the left and right sides.


----------



## severumkid (Jun 3, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

severumkid said:


> Any updates?


yeah, ill try to post a new picture in the next few days. it's almost fully covered... still a verrry long process


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

it took 3 months to cover the ground of a fluval ebi? arent they less than 10gals?

thats surprising to me, especially with the amount you started with...I wouldnt have the patience...Im about to start a 2.5g growout for some DHG and only have a little to start

Im going emersed for 2-3wks...then Im filling


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update? Plz


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry everyone but I've decided to take down the tank due to other obligations.


----------

